# Exedy dual disk clutch upgrade?



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Has anyone installed or considered installing this dual disk monster of a clutch? I read the first installment in "High Performance Pontiac" magazine of their install on an 04. Granted this is over kill for anything other than a pressurized or monster motor. Dual disks are notorious for being noisy, heavy beasts that aren't well suited for street driving. Opinions?


----------



## jjw3477 (Jul 19, 2005)

I have not heard of anybody installing and exedy clutch, mostly everybody goes with spec clutches but i think i am going to head the route of a ram clutch


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Call anyone at SLP and ask them about the one in their Yellow GTO, it's stiff, noisy, and very unstreetable..... I was gonna buy one and decided on the Centerforce Dual Friction with flywheel... :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

That's exactly the nature of the beast and why I was curious if anyone had one. Thanks Steve!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> That's exactly the nature of the beast and why I was curious if anyone had one. Thanks Steve!


Just curious. Have you guys damaged your stock clutches already? Or is this just an upgrade for performance reasons?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey JM, no it's still just fine, but I'm having a 427 built by MTI and just want to be prepared!


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Hey JM, no it's still just fine, but I'm having a 427 built by MTI and just want to be prepared!


I hear that Im having them toss their 455 in my 04'. What do you think I should go with??????? I could use the help.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Hey JM, no it's still just fine, but I'm having a 427 built by MTI and just want to be prepared!


Damn! You dont mess around do you?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

HAHA, I don't know how to do anything "small" lol I'm going to try and talk to the fella who had one installed on his f-body in "High Performance Pontiac". One of the editors, Chris White, is on LS1GTO.com and he knows him. Twin disc clutches are VERY touchy! More ON/OFF and hard to slip so they're hard to drive on the street. Not to mention they tend to have a very heavy pedal feel. SAS, that 455 is going to be a REAL torque monster for sure, you're gonna need not only a HD clutch, but likely BMR's Carbon drive shaft, half shafts, stub axles and diff cover. Harrop is working on a new diff with chevy 12" guts to handle massive torque. They have a supercharged LS1 with nitrous that puts over 600 hp to the rear wheels!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Just curious. Have you guys damaged your stock clutches already? Or is this just an upgrade for performance reasons?


Mine is toast!! It wound up being part of a SB and I'm getting some money back. All I can say is damn this Centerforce is nice!!!!! I can't wait to clock 500 miles so I can take fatty to the track and launch her hard and see what else I can break!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Mine is toast!! It wound up being part of a SB and I'm getting some money back. All I can say is damn this Centerforce is nice!!!!! I can't wait to clock 500 miles so I can take fatty to the track and launch her hard and see what else I can break!


Yours is Turbo correct? How many miles on the fried clutch? I am just curious what I can expect with daily driving, no mods and the occasional street race. My other manual cars I ran over 70K with no clutch problems but they didnt have half the HP this has. I hope the stock clutch in this thing is beefy, like a truck or something.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Yours is Turbo correct? How many miles on the fried clutch? I am just curious what I can expect with daily driving, no mods and the occasional street race. My other manual cars I ran over 70K with no clutch problems but they didnt have half the HP this has. I hope the stock clutch in this thing is beefy, like a truck or something.


No not turbo yet.... I ran out of money....I do have cam, lt's, underdrive, etc. + I drive really hard! :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

:willy: Should we start taking up a collection for ya bro?


----------

